# b43-phy0 UNSUPPORTED PHY

## saami

Hi,

I've been struggling with tripple booting my macbookpro8,3 with OSX, Win7 and Gentoo.

I compiled kernel 3.6.6 without luck on the wireless part.

I've extracted the firmware so this is where I'm at.

```
mbp17 ~ # dmesg | grep b43 

[    3.667182] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4331 WLAN found (core revision 29) 

[    3.667610] b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 9, Type 7, Revision 1) 

[    3.667640] b43: probe of bcma0:0 failed with error -95

```

Thanks 

Sami

----------

## DONAHUE

Device Drivers  ---> 

<M> BCMA support                                                 

[*]   Support for BCMA on PCI-host bus                           

[*] BCMA Broadcom GBIT MAC COMMON core driver                    

[ ] BCMA debugging (NEW)                      

[*] Network device support  ---> 

[*]   Wireless LAN  ---> 

< >   Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)             

< >   Broadcom 43xx-legacy wireless support (mac80211 stack)

<M>   Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver               

<M>   Broadcom IEEE802.11n embedded FullMAC WLAN driver           

[*]     USB bus interface support for FullMAC driver

----------

## Gusar

@DONAHUE: It would've helped if you checked whether brcmsmac supports saami's wifi card before you posted. Hint: It doesn't.

----------

